# Hedgie boy question...



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

So...um. Bosley is a boy, and enjoys his personal time, but after tonight :shock: when I went to see if he was awake, I thought I would ask. How....messy....do your boys get? I'm not worried about him or anything, but I was just a bit surprised by his state today compared to usual. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Some boys can get really messy. I've found that making sure my boy has a few blankets in his Igloo helps a lot. The blankets get messed up but not him. It makes it nicer when I go to pick him up  lol


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Mr. Tex can be a bit of a disaster. Three nights ago, he had about an inch long messy area on his belly area... rather sticky... then my fingers ended up rather sticky. Two nights ago, he had more of a 3/8" ribbon of goo that got on my pants (laundry time!). I pulled out his hedgiebag and he had several areas that were all crusty. Last night, I found that he'd encased one of his rear feet. He's done that before... worst was foot surrounded in poop, surrounded in a really hard hard glossy shell. There was a lot of soaking and such to find his toes again. We'll see what tonight brings...


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Rofl smhufflepuff that totally just made my day. I was cracking up when I read that lol.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm feeling really, really, really glad that our hedgie is a girl  :roll:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Pearl - Me too!


----------

